# All over heat transfer



## Giorgosss19 (May 5, 2019)

Hello. I want to ask if you know anyone thats make wholesale of all over sheets. I want to send 10 differents designs to make me allover stamps. Thanks


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Please be more specific...What type of transfer are you wanting to use? Sublimation? Plastisol? Waterbase?
What is the fabric content of your garment/s? How many colors are your designs? Do you have output ready artwork? How many sheets do you need of each design? How are you going to apply the transfers? Do you have a press that is large enough to apply an overall print? These are questions you will need to have answers for before you contact a printer...Be prepared! Speaking from 45+ years of heat transfer decorating experience...Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------



## Giorgosss19 (May 5, 2019)

I am interest for sublimation. The t-shirt i think that would be polyester.


----------



## Giorgosss19 (May 5, 2019)

Designs will be multicolour and i thing 50 sheets of each design for start will be nice


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Is 13x19 large enough?


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

I can print 44" wide or 65" Wide let me know if I can help send a message with the art I can price it out for you


----------



## Giorgosss19 (May 5, 2019)

Yes 44 is nice. Can you send me direct message or an email to send you one design to tell me price??


----------



## Giorgosss19 (May 5, 2019)

DesignsToSigns said:


> I can print 44" wide or 65" Wide let me know if I can help send a message with the art I can price it out for you


i send you email. i wait for your answer


----------

